# i don't have the details......



## kf_tree (Jan 18, 2003)

my sister told me about this one at xmas. a police officer / part time climber was killed in long island when a tree that he was in failed.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jan 18, 2003)

I don't have any details on this but heard a climber was snatched from a tree because his climbing rope went into the chipper, hung up when the groundie pulled the limb over it.????? It could happen I guess.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 19, 2003)

Do you have a city and approximate date?


----------



## kf_tree (Jan 19, 2003)

jps....i'm not sure if you meant me or monkey puzzle. all i know it was on long island some time between thanksgiving and xmas. i'll quiz her the next time i speak to her. i believe it was a storm damaged tree he was in.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 19, 2003)

I was lumping the two of you together.

Like Tim said a while ago, more info then a third person report of something happend sometime is needed for the researchers to gather data.

Thanks.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 19, 2003)

If someone has a lead on a recent accident posting it is not a problem. Maybe someone else has some info.

I think this thread is a good place for that. That way we will not have a bunch of siilar threads.

I'll stick this on top for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## Rob Murphy (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *If someone has a lead on a recent accident posting it is not a problem. Maybe someone else has some info.
> 
> I think this thread is a good place for that. That way we will not have a bunch of siilar threads.
> ...



'siilar' is that 'sillier' or 'similar' JPS


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm here to add comic releaf


----------



## NeTree (Feb 5, 2003)

Re-Leaf? I get that every spring.


E.


----------



## lync (Feb 5, 2003)

*Some details*

I was able to locate some details regarding this accident.

http://www.nypdnews.com/copkilled112702.html

Scroll to the bottom and go up a quarter of a page.

I kind of take this one personnally since I work for the same department. However it is clear that the victim did not have the proper training nor did he percieve the risks involved. Trying to make a few buck he leaves his wife a widow and kids orphans.

My helmet has a picture of my wife and kids duct taped inside, as does my locker at work. Everyday i work, at either job, I promise my self that I will go home to them at the end of the day. If I don't think I can keep that promise, I'll walk away from the job.
That goes for both jobs.

Corey


----------



## treemd (Feb 8, 2003)

Brief intro, I am superintendent of a Canadian tree Co., and the 'Safety Supervisor'. Currently sitting on the Provincial Committee working to convince OH&S (our OSHA) to enact ANSI Z133.1 as our accepted standard. Just found this site. Our latest... Twenty-something year old climber, five years experience, ascended to 18 feet (foot height) in a Siberian Elm, stopped to lanyard in when the limb failed. Fell to the top of a 6' wooden fence which exploded under the impact (may be what saved his life), then bounced to the concrete walk under the tree. Put his humerus through both his elbow and his shoulder socket. Surgery, pins, screws, and over six weeks watching the paint dry so far. Perfectly good throw line in the truck.


----------

